# How to scramble the Rubik's Clock



## Olivér Perge (Aug 28, 2009)

Since i had a lot of requests, i decided to make this video.

Hopefully you will understand the notation and you will be able to scramble the clock yourself.

Good luck!

[youtubehd]C529UcfuAFU[/youtubehd]

If you have any questions or suggestions feel free to post it here.


----------

